# I am blipsycat1



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

I am blipsycat1. I suffer from severe depression. I have lost every single one of my friends in the past few days. I have nothing to live for whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, Blipsy. I'm sorry to hear whatever you are going through. Your regular membership should kick in any moment now that you have ten posts (sometimes it takes a few minutes). Anyway, please explore and get to know us a little. We really are a nice bunch as a whole


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello blipsy! Nice to meet you... sounds like you are going through a verrrry tough time, and I am so sorry for that.. BUT, the good news is you did something really positive when you joined this fabulous writing community. This is the place to be to connect with writers of every skill level. Here, you will have the opportunity to hone your skills, stay motivated, be inspired, mentored and supported in a friendly, fun community... How does that sound? Who knows, maybe even make some new friends along the way... so...what are you waiting for.. Welcome to wonderful WF... If you like, would you care to share your goals and what you want to accomplish...Like,what do you like to write about...  Your new friend, Julia, AKA Firemajic


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Hello blipsy! Nice to meet you... sounds like you are going through a verrrry tough time, and I am so sorry for that.. BUT, the good news is you did something really positive when you joined this fabulous writing community. This is the place to be to connect with writers of every skill level. Here, you will have the opportunity to hone your skills, stay motivated, be inspired, mentored and supported in a friendly, fun community... How does that sound? Who knows, maybe even make some new friends along the way... so...what are you waiting for.. Welcome to wonderful WF... If you like, would you care to share your goals and what you want to accomplish...Like,what do you like to write about...  Your new friend, Julia, AKA Firemajic




I want to write either a novel about a women in prison or a series of short stories about different women in prison. I can do neither alone. PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

That is soo cool, I watch shows like that on TV... OK, well we need a plan to get you moooovin and grooving, so, read some short stories, comment and critique, tell the writer what works and what does not, and why.. then maybe you can gook up with a Mentor to help get you started...


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> That is soo cool, I watch shows like that on TV... OK, well we need a plan to get you moooovin and grooving, so, read some short stories, comment and critique, tell the writer what works and what does not, and why.. then maybe you can gook up with a Mentor to help get you started...



Nobody will ever help me.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh yeah, we have a wonderful workshop thread where you can post your work and get some fabulous feedback!


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Oh yeah, we have a wonderful workshop thread where you can post your work and get some fabulous feedback!



I don't have anything to post. I need a co-writer to help me with ideas.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, I suggest you stay focused and move forward on your own, until you can hook up with a co-writer... a co-writer can assist you, but no one can, nor should they write your book for you..


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Well, I suggest you stay focused and move forward on your own, until you can hook up with a co-writer... a co-writer can assist you, but no one can, nor should they write your book for you..



I would rather kill myself than be alone.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

hahaa, well, I think it would be next to impossible to write the next best seller in that condition.. so, remove the negative $%#$ and show everyone you are made of tough stuff... Take advantage of all that WF offers the seriously dedicated writer...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2016)

Welcome to WF.  There is a saying that strangers are often friends you haven't met yet.  Perhaps some of us are in that category.  As this is a writing forum, I'm curious, what do you like to write about?


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Welcome to WF.  There is a saying that strangers are often friends you haven't met yet.  Perhaps some of us are in that category.  As this is a writing forum, I'm curious, what do you like to write about?



I only care about writing realistic, contemporary, prison stories.


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> hahaa, well, I think it would be next to impossible to write the next best seller in that condition.. so, remove the negative $%#$ and show everyone you are made of tough stuff... Take advantage of all that WF offers the seriously dedicated writer...



I'm not tough at all.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello and welcome blipsycat,

First of all sorry to hear about your troubles, I know how depression can make you feel alone and adrift in life and how it can cause you to push everyone who matters away. I also know that sometimes those we push away never go too far and when we are ready will let us back in. Try to remember that everyone is tougher than they think they are even if it is not apparent at the time.  Also you have joined a forum full of supportive and creative people who are friendly and have an interest from what I have seen in helpping people develop their own skills. 

There are a variety of people that write a variety of different genres maybe this site can help you to achieve your writing goals. 

What is it that interests you in writing women in prison stories?

You are now not alone, check out the forum there are lots of fun elements and technical elements. Have fun on here and meet some new people as astroannie has said maybe we will become your new friends over time. 

I hope this forum helps.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2016)

blipsycat1 said:


> I only care about writing realistic, contemporary, prison stories.



That's a rather narrow genre.  Is there a particular story you're wanting to tell?


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome blipsycat,
> 
> First of all sorry to hear about your troubles, I know how depression can make you feel alone and adrift in life and how it can cause you to push everyone who matters away. I also know that sometimes those we push away never go too far and when we are ready will let us back in. Try to remember that everyone is tougher than they think they are even if it is not apparent at the time.  Also you have joined a forum full of supportive and creative people who are friendly and have an interest from what I have seen in helpping people develop their own skills.
> 
> ...



They can never let me back in before my facebook account is blocked. And that was the only way I could contact them. So I will NEVER hear from them ever again, even if they wanted to talk to me again. I truly have lost them forever. 

I have a lot of empathy for people in prison, and am just interested in prison life in general.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

Fair enough then I think your first port of call is to read books in that genre (if you have not already) this will give you a look at how other writers have writen in the genre and what type of stories have already been told.

As for the friemds people can surprise you, facebook is a masive part of keeping in touch now but true friends will always find a way to letbyou know they are there and that they care, could you get your facebook account unblocked? I hope everything does get better andbthat you can find some solace in your writing.


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Fair enough then I think your first port of call is to read books in that genre (if you have not already) this will give you a look at how other writers have writen in the genre and what type of stories have already been told.
> 
> As for the friemds people can surprise you, facebook is a masive part of keeping in touch now but true friends will always find a way to letbyou know they are there and that they care, could you get your facebook account unblocked? I hope everything does get better andbthat you can find some solace in your writing.



I have already read books in the genre and watched a lot of documentaries. 

Facebook is a pretty vile site, from my experience. I genuinely think it is run by people who DESPISE people like me, who have no friends in real life. There are countless ways in which it fucks us over, for no apparent reason other than spite. For example, Facebook automatically disables the "add friend" button on people's pages, to make it harder for people to talk to them. And unless they accept your friend request, which you can't send because they don't have the button on the page, ALL of your messages to them get sent straight to the garbage. So there is no way I can ever contact them ever again. And there is no way to get my account unblocked.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

Okay, well then and I known it is hard but its now time to start again. Finding your way here is a brilliant start as it is a friendly site with friendly people, who I am sure would love to get to knownyou more if you wish to talk more then drop me a PM Im always happy to talk to someone new and make new friends.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2016)

blipsycat1 said:


> I want to write either a novel about a women in prison or a series of short stories about different women in prison. I can do neither alone. PLEASE HELP ME!!!



If you can get hold of an old UK TV series called "Bad Girls", it might inspire some ideas.
If you are in the UK, although it's old, it is currently running on CBS Action channel.


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> If you can get hold of an old UK TV series called "Bad Girls", it might inspire some ideas.
> If you are in the UK, although it's old, it is currently running on CBS Action channel.



I have watched a lot of documentaries instead. Still, I CANNOT do this alone. PLEASE help me.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

blipsycat1 said:


> I have watched a lot of documentaries instead. Still, I CANNOT do this alone. PLEASE help me.




My mom always said, "If you want something bad enough, you can find a way to make it happen"... so, that is my advice, every journey starts with that first step... these are not empty words I am throwing at you.. I used to write and hide my poetry away in a drawer... then I found WF, and the support I needed... and thanks to a fabulous friend I met here, my poetry has been published in a book, along with other Authors... So, the possibility is there, but you have to lose the negative voice, or you are defeated before you give yourself a chance....


----------



## blipsycat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> My mom always said, "If you want something bad enough, you can find a way to make it happen"... so, that is my advice, every journey starts with that first step... these are not empty words I am throwing at you.. I used to write and hide my poetry away in a drawer... then I found WF, and the support I needed... and thanks to a fabulous friend I met here, my poetry has been published in a book, along with other Authors... So, the possibility is there, but you have to lose the negative voice, or you are defeated before you give yourself a chance....



I really don't think you can understand what I'm talking about unless you were in my shoes, but I'll try to explain. 

 I've always been depressed, but when I talked about the story with my co-writers, for those brief periods when we were talking, life seemed bearable. They were being nice to me, and were helping me with the only thing I cared about, which was the story. I looked forward to it every day. It was the best thing in my life. I wasn't alone, I was talking about the only thing I care about, and they were adding amazing ideas to it. 

 But now that's gone. My story ideas are dead. I have nobody to help me build them up again. They are just gone. And with them, so is my meaning for living. I have nothing to look forward to. Just me begging for a co-writer and refreshing the page over and over again. it's hopeless.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

I know what my depression felt like.. I have suffered. I only meant to encourage you, and help you understand that there is a process you need to commit to...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2016)

While you're finding just the right person to help you, you can start on the ground work. Ideas are not copyrightable, but synopses, treatments, outlines, etc. are. 

If you can get your work into a framework like this, you're in a better position to find a partner, as people will have a better understanding of what you're looking for.


----------

